# SE II



## McEngr (Feb 4, 2009)

Why do they use an Lb=10'? The stories are 12.5' apart. Am I missing something in the solution? The errata doesn't say anything about this...

...stupid NCEES. :brickwall:


----------



## ARLORD (Feb 4, 2009)

Where are you in the problem? My book has 12.5 for the column Lx, Ly.


----------



## McEngr (Feb 5, 2009)

ARLORD said:


> Where are you in the problem? My book has 12.5 for the column Lx, Ly.


The bottom of page 59 shows the kl/r=61.2. Since a W12x50 has an ry=1.96, this equates to 120. Please tell me I'm not an idiot. )


----------



## ARLORD (Feb 5, 2009)

McEngr said:


> The bottom of page 59 shows the kl/r=61.2. Since a W12x50 has an ry=1.96, this equates to 120. Please tell me I'm not an idiot. )



You're not an idiot, however, look on page 54 in the ASD solution, Ky=0.8.


----------



## McEngr (Feb 10, 2009)

ARLORD said:


> You're not an idiot, however, look on page 54 in the ASD solution, Ky=0.8.


Thanks ARLORD. I figured it out before you responded. Nonetheless, it's nice to have fellers like you to assist along the way.

Keep on keepin' on.

McE


----------



## itsmemario (Apr 16, 2009)

On the same problem, on the top of page 54 they show Gtop = 2(391/12.5) *[SIZE=12pt]/[/SIZE]* 2100/40...where did they get *I* of 2100 for the beam? Am i missing something. They never gave us a beam section, right? Thanks for the help.


----------



## McEngr (Apr 17, 2009)

itsmemario said:


> On the same problem, on the top of page 54 they show Gtop = 2(391/12.5) *[SIZE=12pt]/[/SIZE]* 2100/40...where did they get *I* of 2100 for the beam? Am i missing something. They never gave us a beam section, right? Thanks for the help.


It states that it's a W24x76 on the last figure. If you read their problem statements like gospel, then you'll find that they are wanting you to refer to the whole problem, not just the figures that they mention. It's annoying and poorly worded.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again. I believe that the problems that they publish for "study help" is actually a list of reject problems of poor performance on previous exams.


----------



## itsmemario (Apr 17, 2009)

McEngr said:


> It states that it's a W24x76 on the last figure. If you read their problem statements like gospel, then you'll find that they are wanting you to refer to the whole problem, not just the figures that they mention. It's annoying and poorly worded.
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again. I believe that the problems that they publish for "study help" is actually a list of reject problems of poor performance on previous exams.


Thank you Thank you Thank you.....now i can sleep at night.


----------

